# zebra obliquidens beating up my peacocks



## lirykal (Dec 14, 2007)

i set up a 75 gallon tank, put in 2 peacocks (sunburst and rubin red) both about 1.5-2 inches and a male hap. zebra obliquidens (~2.5 inch). Lots of rock to hide in. 
its been 1 week and both the peacocks are now beaten up badly. I have separated them, 
The hap is now in another tank. If i stock up the tank (with calvus, cyps, and maybe a juli) will i be able to reintroduce him? or will he still be very aggressive? I was hoping to just get those 3 malawi cichlids and then stock up with tangs, cuz they were from my previous tank.

As well, before they got beat up, i noticed the peacocks didnt like too much water movement. They were much happier when i turned off my power head. Has anyone noticed the same thing?

:fish:

Will post some pics when i get the tank sorted out


----------



## lirykal (Dec 14, 2007)

just figured out that this "Hap. Zebra obliquidens" is an _Astatotilapia latifasciata_ i thought this may help if anyone is familiar with this species. 
Thanks!


----------



## eyezak (Feb 22, 2008)

First of all it's not a Hap.Also I've always noticed the Victorians are pretty aggressive with peacocks.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I think most peacocks are best kept with just other peacocks from what I've read.


----------



## lirykal (Dec 14, 2007)

i have read that this victorian is generally not as agressive as the others, for this reason i thought i may be able to make it work. But so far no luck. My sunburst peacock is in really bad shape, i really hope he recovers, but i dont have much hope.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

Stocking up will definitely help, spreads out aggression. I had kept Astatotilapia latifasciata in the past, but they never have been aggressive and never caused any problems.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Could you post a picture of the fish you are talking about?
I also have one in w/ my peacocks and he is not aggressive to them at all!


----------

